# Let's See Who Gets The Jobs



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

With the seating of a new administration in January comes a rush to take some politically appointed positions, including some highly coveted posts as U.S. Marshal within the Department of Justice.

These posts, 95 in all across the nation, are usually filled by the President based upon recommendations from a U.S. Senator or other political leaders within each district. They usually share party affiliation with President.

After a BOSTON GLOBE expose of alleged goof offs, the former State Trooper who held the Massachusetts post left and attempts to enter another Republican former State Police leader Reed Hillman, have been in limbo as Senator Edward Kennedy and Senator John Kerry have been highly critical of the appointment process indicating the person chosen should have significant law enforcement experience and know about local, state or federal court, prisoner, and witness security.

There may some validity to this observation as a review of the backgrounds of some U.S. Marshals presently serving in some states shows little or no law enforcement experience prior to appointment. I don't think Mr. Hillman lacks law enforcement experience however.

With the new administration comes the surrender of badges by all appointed U.S. Marshals and the opportunity for President Obama to appoint a new batch of leadership in Massachusetts and elsewhere.

Let's see if the U.S. Senators from Massachusetts still insist on the stiff criteria for this appointment now that they can have their own person in the position.

I am going to go out on a limb here and say there is a chance a democrat presently carrying a star in the Commonwealth will be getting a new badge early next year.

But what do I know?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Now you know that Obama and Duval,Kennedy,Kerry,Frank,etc.
would never do anything underhanded like appointing someone
not qualified.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Inspector said:


> Let's see if the U.S. Senators from Massachusetts still insist on the stiff criteria for this appointment now that they can have their own person in the position.


I think we all know the answer to that one.

The former colonel of the MSP wasn't qualified to be a US Marshal, but come January, some hack with a law degree and no law enforcement experience will be the best person for the job.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Hillman (R) would have been a great choice to run the office but that damned (R) got in the way and blinded our 2 liberal (D) Senators. *

*What pisses me off is this article... She has no experience outside of spending family money and having useless titles foisted upon her royalness. If "annointed" she'll be making laws which affect us directly as Law Enforcement. *
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1276160/caroline_kennedy_may_take_over_for.html?cat=62

When Barack Obama, Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton, and other former Senators take their new places of power in January, it will leave their Senate seats open. When Senate seats are left available after their occupants move on to bigger and better things, the state governor usually chooses their replacement. In New York, Governor David Paterson will have to make that decision regarding Hillary Clinton's now-vacant seat.

But whereas the Clinton dynasty held that seat before, the Kennedy dynasty may be ready to take it over. Caroline Kennedy, daughter of John F. Kennedy himself and niece of Ted and Robert, has thrown her hat into consideration for the Senate seat.

Sources told the Associated Press that Caroline Kennedy talked to Gov. Paterson to discuss the Senate position. However, the search for who will take over for Clinton won't begin in earnest until Inauguration Day, when Clinton officially leaves the Senate to become Secretary of State.

Caroline Kennedy has not made as many headlines as others in her famous family. However, Kennedy became a bigger name during the election, as she pinned an op-ed in the New York Times declaring her support for Barack Obama during the primaries. Kennedy compared Obama's inspirational qualities to JFK, as many others have done.

Kennedy helped Obama at the campaign trail and spoke at the Democratic National Convention, also helping in the selection of Joe Biden as Vice President. This betrays the common media image of Caroline Kennedy being shy, as she has not been eager to talk about herself in the past.

If Kennedy wants to continue branching out by being New York's newest Senator, she will need to compete with other possible selections like Andrew Cuomo, Buffalo Mayor Byron Brown and other officials in the area.

Kennedy would be the latest member of her family to hold a Senate seat in New York, as it was where Robert Kennedy served in the Senate until his assassination. Robert F. Kennedy Jr was originally expected to make a run for the seat, until taking himself out of the running not long ago.


----------

